# Booking flights through Expedia



## Nicko (15 May 2011)

Hi
Does anyone know why a flight quoted through expedia.ie is €493 and the quotation for the exact same flight with the same airline and the same time is quoted at $418 in expedia.com. 
The flight in question is Sofia-Dublin round trip with lufthansa. 
Am about to purchase the flight in dollars which equates (at this moment) to circa €296, which is approx €197 cheaper than via expedia.ie, whats the catch??
I suppose there may be a currency charge by my credit card company but that couldnt be more than a few euro.
Nick


----------



## oldnick (15 May 2011)

How did you get the price in us dollars?
 I was intrigued by your question and went into expedia.com and a warning flashed from expedia saying "it appears that you are living in Ireland... you may not purchase tickets on us website.Use the .ie website".

Are you using one of those blackberry type devices which are too advanced for me?

I can enter and book onto the co.uk site and noticed difference in prices between ie. and co.uk sites ( though not as big as the one you quote) and even more oddly they mention different airlines for exact same day/route.

If you can get away with it then book the US price right now young Nick -OldNick


----------



## Nicko (15 May 2011)

Hi
No, No blackberry, just a regular pc with mozilla firefox. But i had the same problem, after i had been on both sites, i then tried to return to the expedia.com site and it wouldnt let me,it redirected me to expedia.ie. So i just closed it all down and deleted all evidence of the orignal searches in the history folder along with cookies etc and then went to expedia.com and started again and there was no problem.
I have now booked the flight and recieved the e-ticket. All the details, dates, times and names are correct, along with a lufthansa booking reference number so i think i am home and dry. 
Although the ticket is for my mother in law so i could be in big trouble if she is stopped at the check in desk


----------



## SPUDZ (15 May 2011)

I actually noticed this also about a year ago when booking a trip to the US...big differences not only between expedia.com and expedia.co.uk...but also expedia.ie. The exact same flight was over 100euro cheaper by booking with expedia.ie as opposed to the other 2.I routinely check all 3 websites now when looking for a flight.


----------



## horusd (16 May 2011)

Also try kayak.com. Very good site to do comparisons on.


----------



## Sophietk (16 May 2011)

Another site for comparing airfares is flights24  , signing up for airlines newsletters is also a good idea so you find  out about special offers before all the reduced fare seats are gone.


----------



## Sue Ellen (16 May 2011)

horusd said:


> Also try kayak.com. Very good site to do comparisons on.



Another one mentioned on AAM is www.farecompare.com  I have found cheaper though for both by going directly to some airline sites.  Its also best to check for reviews on Google for the cheapest company available on Kayak as I found some that got very bad reviews.


----------



## reevasa (10 Jun 2011)

I have also seen such type of differences in rates while booking through  Expedia. In such type of cases which site we should prefer for booking  flights?


----------

